# TTRS Suspension Help



## rs01 (Apr 28, 2021)

Hi All,

Been reading loads on this forum and now I could do with some help. I recently purchased a TTRS 2018 in the UK, it does NOT have mag ride. The roads here are not great and I found the stock suspension quite harsh but got used it, just the big undulations would still feel really bad. I also wanted to lower the car so the other night I fitted some H&R springs. The car looks great, but now I feel everything, so its just bouncy all the time, although oddly the big undulations are less harsh.

So I know just because where I live in the country side the roads are bad I'll need to find another solution other than H&R. It's my daily driver and I didn't really think about spending £2000 on coilovers. I was wondering if anyone has tried Eibach or 034 Motorsport springs? They offer less drop, so hoping they feel more like stock.

Any input from people would be great, I really want to maintain or make the ride better than stock but I know I am asking for too much here, so stock and a bit lower would be ideal. I'll never track this car so only concerned with daily driving. I was also planning on dropping from 20 to 19" wheels and going from 30 to 35 profile tyre. 

Thanks


----------



## Mr Audi TT (Nov 6, 2019)

rs01 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Been reading loads on this forum and now I could do with some help. I recently purchased a TTRS 2018 in the UK, it does NOT have mag ride. The roads here are not great and I found the stock suspension quite harsh but got used it, just the big undulations would still feel really bad. I also wanted to lower the car so the other night I fitted some H&R springs. The car looks great, but now I feel everything, so its just bouncy all the time, although oddly the big undulations are less harsh.
> 
> ...


Similar issues myself. I like your plans. I’ve heard that Eibach springs help. I hear that Koni yellow shocks help. The consensus though are that tires are perhaps the biggest factor. The lower profile tires make for a harsher ride. I have 245/35/19’s on my 2016 TT coupe and when I need new tires, I’m going to 245/40/18


----------



## rs01 (Apr 28, 2021)

I took of H&R and used 034Motorsport springs. I think they are best springs you can get. They felt s much better than H&R. Although i still thinkthe dampers aren't good. 

Anyway i sold the TTRS after 4 months and went back to a Porsche Cayman GTS, the chassis and suspension is sublime compared.


----------

